

A Folding Language - michael_dorfman
http://olabini.com/blog/2009/01/a-folding-language/

======
rw
Writes about how Steve Yegge's concept of a very expressive "folding language"
relates to his own programming language, Ioke (he quotes someone saying that
Ioke is an infinitely-foldable language). I still do not know what Ioke has
over LISP, especially one like PLT Scheme.

~~~
richcollins
You can't change the way lookups happen at runtime in Lisps. In Ioke (and Io),
you can modify the proto chain as the application runs. You can also add and
remove slots of objects. You can't add and remove variables from a closure in
any Lisps that I am aware of.

